# Amazon EC2 Outage Resulted in Permanent Data Loss



## zac_kenni (May 3, 2011)

So Clouds can still fall after all..

http://www.webhostingsearch.com/blog/amazon-ec2-outage-resulted-in-permanent-data-loss-0996


----------

